# Maple Rum Pudding



## kansasgirl (Feb 13, 2005)

One more in my quest for all things maple!

Maple Rum Pudding
4 tb Water 
1 1/2 tb Gelatin 
25  Ladyfingers 
1/2 c Dark rum 
1 c Maple syrup 
14 oz Evaporated milk, chilled 
1/2 c Chopped pecans 
Maple glazed pecans for garnish (can also use broken pralines)

1.Place water in medium-size saucepan, sprinkle gelatin over, let soak for 5 minutes. 
2.Arrange ladyfingers in one layer in shallow dish, pour 1/2 the rum over so that ladyfingers are evenly coated, and allow run to soak in completely. 
3.Beat milk until light and fluffy. 
4.Place gelatin mix over low heat and stir it gently until melted. Mix in the maple syrup and then gently fold in the beaten milk. Gently fold in the nuts.
5.Pour half the maple mixture over and spread evenly. Cover with remaining ladyfingers, and soak with remaining rum. When ladyfingers are completely soaked, spread with the remaining maple mixture. Leave pudding in the refrigerator for several hours, or until the pudding is firm. Serve chilled with garnish.


----------



## Alix (Feb 14, 2005)

Drooling! Thanks!


----------



## SierraCook (Aug 4, 2007)

Kansasgirl always shared some great recipes.  This would be great for summer cooking because you don't have to use the oven.


----------

